# Radon Slide 150 8.0 2015 oder Canyon Nerve 8.0



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Hi bin relativ neu und stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung ein neues Fully zu kaufen.

Da sich preislich beide im gleichen Rahmen bewegen wollte ich mal nachfragen wofür ihr euch entscheiden würdet?!

Bin echt mit dem Gewicht der Bikes und Komponenten ein wenig hin und her gerissen.....

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten....


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. März 2015)

Hallo,
die beiden von dir genannten Fullys sind nicht miteinander vergleichbar.
Das Slide ist ein Allmountain Fully mit 150mm FW, das Nerve ein Touren Fully mit 120mm FW.
Somit solltest du erstmal die Frage für dich klären, was du fahren möchtest.
Das Canyon Pendant zum Slide 150 wäre das Spectral AL 6.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Okay das war mir klar. Fahre damit 2x im Jahr in den Alpen sonst eigentlich nur leichte Trails und Touren.
Jedoch wäre das Radon für mich einfacher weil ein Service Partner direkt in der Nähe ist und ich somit gedacht habe der Unterschied wäre nicht so groß?
Oder merkt man den Unterschied der beiden Bikes bei einer Tagestour so krass? 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. März 2015)

Das kannst du mit beiden Rädern fahren. Wenn du aber mehr Wert auf die Abfahrtsqualitäten und den Spaßfaktor legst, dann würde ich das Slide nehmen (fahre selbst das Slide 150 8.0 von 2014). Wenn dir das Hochfahren wichtiger ist, würde ich aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts das Nerve nehmen.
Egal welches Rad du letztendlich nimmst, mit den beiden kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## boarderking (1. März 2015)

...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. März 2015)

entscheidend ist nicht wo du fährst sondern was du fährst.

In den Alpen war ich auch mit 100mm v/h ganz gut unterwegs, waren halt keine rumpeligen Abfahrten dabei die mehr gebraucht hätten oder ich musste deutlich langsamer fahren wie es mit mehr Federweg möglich gewesen wäre.

mit den 150mm Bikes kann man schon einiges fahren, ist halt die Frage ob du wegen 2x im Jahr wo du vielleicht in den Alpen das mehr an Federweg gebrauchen könntest die Nachteile den Rest vom Jahr mit dir rum schleppen willst.

Ich rate daher zu 120mm.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Ok . Aber was heißt denn die Unannehmlichkeiten?? Nur das ca. 1kg unterschied? Vom Rest ist das slide doch besser ausgestattet oder?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. März 2015)

Mehr Federweg bedeutet das mehr Bewegung in der Fuhre ist.  
Wäre das nicht würden die Racer ja auch alle unnötigerweise mehr Federweg fahren.

Nimm einfach ein vergleichbares 29 er slide und gut ist.


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. März 2015)

Das hört sich jetzt aber so an, als machen 150mm nur in den Alpen Sinn.
Auch außerhalb der Alpen bringt der größere Federweg mehr Spaß auf den Trails. 
Beide Räder sind eigentlich "Allrounder", wobei das Slide eher abfahrtsorientiert ist. Da du die Revelation aber beim Hochfahren auf 120mm absenken kannst, ist das Hochfahren auch kein Problem.
Von der Ausstattung nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Du musst einfach für dich entscheiden, was du fährst bzw. was dir an deinem neuen Rad wichtiger ist.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Ja das habe ich mir auch so gedacht. Bin bisher immer Hardtail gefahren (100mm).
Aber von der Gabel her würdet ihr nicht sagen, dass eine von den beiden um längen besser wäre...? Mal vom Federweg abgesehen....


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. März 2015)

Du machst mit keiner der beiden Gabeln etwas falsch.
Wenn du jedoch Wert darauf legst, möglichst vieles am Rad selbst zu warten, zu reparieren usw. dann bist du mit einer Rockshox Gabel besser beraten. War damals auch für mich eines der (Haupt-)Kaufkriterien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Ja das habe ich auch schon öfters gelesen.....bin mir halt nur noch immer nicht sicher ob nicht vlt. doch 29 Zoll.
Bin ca. 180cm und hab eigentlich immer gedacht, für 29 Zoll vlt. ein wenig zu klein.....bei normalen Touren auf Forstautobahnen wären die 29 Zöller bestimmt nicht schlecht....


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Wollen im Sommer ne Alpencross fahren und will deshalb hatte ich mich eigentlich auf 27,5 eingeschossen.....aber nun ja...;-)


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. März 2015)

Dann wäre die Entscheidung ja eher zwischen Radon Slide 29 8.0 und Canyon Nerve 29 8.9.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Ja ist die Frage ob es für Touren dann besser ist. Nur mit meiner Größe bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. März 2015)

Was fährst du denn hauptsächlich für Strecken?  Was ist denn beim Alpencross geplant? Warum sollte ein 29er beim Alpenx nicht gehen? 

Ich fahr 150mm weil ich auch gerne mal ruppige Sachen fahre, eben Strecken wo mir das was bringt.  
Alpenx geht auch mit nem Fatbike, kommt halt drauf an was geplant ist. 
Ich war echt überrascht wie gut mein altes 100mm fully vorwärts geht nachdem ich längere Zeit nicht mehr drauf gesessen hab.  Bis dahin dachte ich das kein großer Unterschied zu meinem AM ist.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Hauptsächlich Touren in der eifel. Also Trails und auch waldautobahnen. 
Habe einfach nur angst das ich mit dem slide 27,5 nicht mehr richtig wegkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. März 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht.
in der Eifel fahren einige mit 150-160mm Fullies und andere mit dem starren Fatbike ihre Touren inclusive Trails, also alles ist machbar.
Trail ist auch nicht gleich Trail.
Will man verblockte Sachen mit viel Speed fahren hilft Federweg, hat man da keine Highspeedambitionen dann geht das auch mit weniger.

ich bin Jahrelang alles mit 100mm v/h gefahren, das ging alles auch in den Alpen.

Ich kann aber auch sagen das 120mm Bikes meist leichter sind und auch meist mehr Vortrieb generieren wie mein 150mm AM.

Du musst wissen was du willst, wir können dir nur sagen was wir (anhand deiner Informationen) kaufen würden.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Ok Danke. Fahre Samstag mal das slide in 27.5 und 29 probe. Weiß einer ob ich da vorher bei radon anrufen muss oder geht das da immer?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. März 2015)

ruf lieber an und frag ob die was in deiner Größe da haben. nicht das du umsonst da hin fährst.

wie gesagt wenn du es nicht dein Hauptaugenmerk auf bergab in technichen/verblockten Sachen legst würde ich eher um die 120mm suchen.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Ja dann käme das slide 130 ja in Frage.


----------



## Bene09 (1. März 2015)

Oder gäbe es noch was anderes in der Preiskategorie?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. März 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/marathon-fully-tourenfully/o-preis

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/all-mountain-bike/l-24/o-preis


----------



## lordbritannia (2. März 2015)

@Bene

So wie ich das hier lese, bist du wahrscheinlich eher beim Slide 29 oder 120mm Fully gut aufgehoben. Das 29er Slide läuft schon schnell und aufgrund der großen Laufräder kannst du bei Bedarf auch ruppigere Strecke fahren. Allerdings finde ich das Slide 150 8.0 auch sehr gelungen. Überlege mal, ob du eher verspielt (Wheelies/Sprünge/Stoppies etc.) bist -> Slide 150 oder eher tourenlastig veranlagt bist -> Slide 130 oder 120mm 27.5. Das Slide 130 ist eher was zum "Ballern", aber kein verspieltes Rad (ich fahre es selber und vermisse manchmal mein altes 26" Rad....). Das 120mm Canyon ist wahrscheinlich auch eher für dich geeignet als das Slide 150.... ("..leichte Trails und Touren"). Wenn du viel in der Ebene fährst dann schleppst du auch viel Material rum wenn du ein abfahrtlastiges Rad (Slide 150) hast.

Lies mal die neuen Artikel in der brandaktuellen Enduro über XC Räder (ca. 120mm). Da kannst du sofort erkennen, ob du von dieser Kategorie angesprochen wirst...

Ist kostenlos und online verfügbar:
http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/?ausgabe=015


Der Trend geht eh zum Zweit/Dritt/Viertrad......


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

Ja bin schon eher der Tourenfahrer. Aber fahren doch ziemlich häufig Trails weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht. Daher hatte ich gedacht das slide 150 wäre so ein Mittelding, da es auch 27,5 Zoll hat ?!


----------



## lordbritannia (2. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Ja bin schon eher der Tourenfahrer. Aber fahren doch ziemlich häufig Trails weil es einfach mehr Spaß macht. Daher hatte ich gedacht das slide 150 wäre so ein Mittelding, da es auch 27,5 Zoll hat ?!


Ich glaube mit dem Slide 150 kannst du schon ordentlich krachen lassen, ist ja auch ein schönes Bike. Wie technisch, wie steil sind denn deine täglichen Trails?


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

Wenn wir bei uns oder in der eifel fahren sind die nicht so krass lässt sich auch alles mit 100mm fahren. Dachte nur wenn ich mir eh ein neues hole dann auch richtig )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (2. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Wenn wir bei uns oder in der eifel fahren sind die nicht so krass lässt sich auch alles mit 100mm fahren. Dachte nur wenn ich mir eh ein neues hole dann auch richtig )


go for it!!!


----------



## bullswildrush (2. März 2015)

Es gibt ja fast ausschließlich nur noch 27,5 und 29. ich hab mich letztes Jahr für das aktuelle slide 150 entschieden weil ich einfach mehr federweg haben wollte, vorher nen 120mm fulli... ich sag mal so was man an federweg hat, hat man, zur Not gibt es ja auch noch die Absenkung, und es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß und gibt einen noch mehr sichererheit beim fahren, von da her würde ich zum slide dendieren, Touren kann man sehr gut mit fahren, und ne alpenüberquerung kann ich erst im Juli was zu sagen


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

Hab gerade gesehen das bei Bike Discount auch noch 29 Zoll 9.0 aus 2014 zu haben sind in meiner große.....aber schrecke ein wenig vor der Kompletten Sram Schaltung ab....hab bisher immer nur Shimano XT gefahren und war damit auch sehr zufrieden.....sind die Sram Ersatzteile denn wirklich soviel teurer?


----------



## bullswildrush (2. März 2015)

Was für ne sram Gruppe ist denn vertraut?


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

Bremse XO Trail und Rest X9....


----------



## bullswildrush (2. März 2015)

Gut x9 ist preislich fast so wie xt da nimmt sich nicht viel, und von der schaltperfomance genau so, nur ein wenig knackiger..


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

dann wäre das noch ne Alternative denke ich.....habs nicht weit bis Bonn, wollte da am Samstag eh mal hin.
Aber finde das Slide 150 8.0 einfach vom Aussehen und von der Ausstattung her top. ( Das hat es mir einfach angetan....)


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

könnte auch noch das Scott Genius 930 2014 für 1999€ haben....wäre evtl auch ne Alternative oder?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. März 2015)

150mm sind höchstens ein mittelding zwischen 100mm HT und 200mm DH Fully. Sonst nix. 
150mm geht eindeutig Richtung Abfahrt.
Klar fahren die Bikes sich mittlerweile richtig gut, aber trotzdem gehen XC CC Bikes immer noch besser vorwärts und das deutlich. 
Aussehen und Ausstattung gibt es auch passend bei weniger Federweg, aber vor allem sollte das Bike zum fahrprofil passen.

Ist ja jetzt nicht so dass man mit 120mm keine Trails fahren kann,  nur mit 150mm fahren einige Auch harte Trails mit Drops und Sprüngen drin. 

Es gibt auch Profis die beim DH je nach Kurs zum Enduro greifen weil es mehr Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (2. März 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> ...nur mit 150mm fahren einige Auch harte Trails mit Drops und Sprüngen drin.


Also ich fahre damit sehr gut bergauf und hab bergab viel Spaß!
Ich meine das 150´er ist ein Allrounder für beides und kann beides sehr gut.
Du wirst noch viel mehr Alternativen finden wenn du erst einmal genauer suchst.
Aber was Preis/Leistung angeht ist Radon schon Nr.1.
Hör einfach auf deinen Bauch...


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. März 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre damit sehr gut bergauf und hab bergab viel Spaß!
> Ich meine das 150´er ist ein Allrounder für beides und kann beides sehr gut.
> Du wirst noch viel mehr Alternativen finden wenn du erst einmal genauer suchst.
> Aber was Preis/Leistung angeht ist Radon schon Nr.1.
> Hör einfach auf deinen Bauch...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. März 2015)

Einige treten auch ihren 180mm Boliden überall hin.  Es sagt ja keiner das es nicht geht aber ich bin der Meinung das man nur soviel Federweg wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich kaufen sollte.


----------



## bullswildrush (2. März 2015)

Gut das ist deine Meinung, andere sehen es halt auch anders, mit dem slide 150 kann man so gut wie alles mache...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. März 2015)

Klar kann man fast alles machen.  Es ist nicht so agil wie ein XC und nicht so stabil wie ein Freerider.


----------



## Bene09 (2. März 2015)

Ja da ich jedoch kein Profi bin und auf touren und Trails Spaß haben möchte wird es schon passen. Fahre morgen das Scott genius 930 Probe und Samstag die beiden slide Modelle ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (3. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Ja da ich jedoch kein Profi bin und auf touren und Trails Spaß haben möchte wird es schon passen. Fahre morgen das Scott genius 930 Probe und Samstag die beiden slide Modelle ......


das ist doch mal ein Wort. Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Bonn, mein Kumpel will das Slide 8.0 150 in schwarz kaufen..... (das soll dich aber nicht beinflussen. Ich persönlich würde allerdings direkt die Gabel ausbauen, verkaufen und eine 160mm DP Pike einbauen. Dann hat man ein richtig geiles Rad. Mein Kumpel ist aber noch nicht überzeugt..... Seine Regierung hat ihm wahrscheinlich das Limit auf 2K€ gesetzt...

"Leider" gibt es heute zuviel Auswahl und jede Menge tolle MTB Kategorien mit Spitzenbikes..... ich habe auch versucht eine Eierlegendewollmilch zu erstellen und habe jetzt mit einem Slide 29er 140/130 die Klasse "All mountain plus", aber eben kein Enduro und erst Recht kein CC Bike mehr....alles ein Kompromiss, nicht schlecht und für meinen realistischen Mix aus Waldwegen (80%), Trails (10%) und Strasse (10%) ideal, da brauche ich eben kein DH Bolliden (obwohl die cool aussehen und ich mich mind. 10 Jahre jünger fühlen würde ). Überlege dir was du 90% der Zeit wirklich fährst. Für einen Bikepark Besuch im Jahr lohnt sich auch kein Freerider....

ganz schön schwierig, aber genauso spannend und schön. Dein Bauch wird die richtige Entscheidung treffen, obwohl ich glaube, dass du die schon getroffen hast.....stimmst? 

PS: Wir wollen Photos von deinem neuen Bike sehen!!


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Die Fotos folgen auf jedenfall.....versprochen.
Eigentlich ist es bei mir auch das ich 70-80% schotterwege odee im Wald fahre 10% Trails und den Rest Straße. Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher mit dem radon ob 150 27.5 oder 130 29. Das Scott wird gleich getestet....


----------



## lordbritannia (3. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Die Fotos folgen auf jedenfall.....versprochen.
> Eigentlich ist es bei mir auch das ich 70-80% schotterwege odee im Wald fahre 10% Trails und den Rest Straße. Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher mit dem radon ob 150 27.5 oder 130 29. Das Scott wird gleich getestet....


ich würde mich sehr wundern wenn du nicht wohlfühlst auf dem 29er. Wie groß bis du eigentlich?


----------



## Hike_O (3. März 2015)

Hatte vor einem Jahr ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings in 26''.

130mm war mir zu wenig, 150mm eigentlich zu viel Federweg für die gleichen Einsatzzwecke. (Schotter, Wald, Trails, Strasse)
Deshalb habe ich das nicht mehr angebotene 140er Slide gekauft, welches auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl war.
Heute würde ich dann direkt zum 150er greifen.


@lordbritannia : Du hast hinten ein leichtes AllMountain und vorne ist es ein klassisches AllMountain. 
Hier die Angaben von Radon zu den Kategorien:
leichtes AllMountain Sportbike: 120-130mm
klassisch AllMountain: 140-150mm
AllMountain+: >150mm bis max. 160mm


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

180cm das Scott ist auch ein 29er.


----------



## lordbritannia (3. März 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Hatte vor einem Jahr ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings in 26''.
> 
> 130mm war mir zu wenig, 150mm eigentlich zu viel Federweg für die gleichen Einsatzzwecke. (Schotter, Wald, Trails, Strasse)
> Deshalb habe ich das nicht mehr angebotene 140er Slide gekauft, welches auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl war.
> ...


lass uns keine Diskussion zu Kategorien führen. Die Einteilung ist aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Laufradgrößen in deiner Definition nicht vollständig. 130mm auf 29er und 130mm auf 26" zum Beispiel ist m. Erachtens nicht die gleiche Kategorie. Außerdem muss man das Rad gesamtheitlich sehen.
Radon definiert das Slide 130 als "vollwertiges All-Mountain-Bike" (siehe Homepage), aber auch das 27,5 ("Das Slide 27,5 10.0 ist unser Top-of-the-line All-Mountain Bike")... anyway, andere Hersteller bezeichnen ihre Räder auch immer etwas leicht anders...


----------



## Hike_O (3. März 2015)

Meine Angaben zu den Kategorien habe ich doch auch von Radon... 
Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, bei einer Körpergröße von 1,80m würde ich wohl das 150er mit 27,5'' Läufrädern nehmen.
Ab 1,899m dann aber unbedingt das 29''er .
Ist natürlich Quatsch...
Bene09, fahr nach Bonn und roll die Räder einfach mal probe.


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Gerade das Scott Probe gefahren. 29 Zoll War ok. Was mich jedoch stört ist der Dämpfer. Ist ein dt swiss und kein fox. Ist das 2013 Modell und ab 2014 ist wohl ein fox verbaut. Ansonsten schon ziemlich geil....


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. März 2015)

Is doch egal von wem der Dämpfer ist solange er gut funktioniert


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Gebe ich dir recht. Jedoch mehrfach gelesen das er nicht so prickelnd sein soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (3. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir recht. Jedoch mehrfach gelesen das er nicht so prickelnd sein soll....


die Revelation Gabel fand ich persönlich auch nicht prickelnd..... aber das ist wahrscheinlich sehr subjektiv..... ich hatte vorher eine Fox Evolution Gabel (billigste Variante) und die war einfach "smmooooooth"...die Revelations ist für mein Empfinden ziemlich holperig/hart, habe ich sofort ausgetauscht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir recht. Jedoch mehrfach gelesen das er nicht so prickelnd sein soll....


Nicht so prickelnd? Also ich finde das Konzept des Genious 2013 mit dem Nude 2 Dämpfer (?) sehr variabel. Fox CTD Remote vom Lenker aus und dann 3 Stufen
--Climb Mode : Climb Mode am Dämpfer, Climb Mode an der Gabel
--Traction Mode: traction mode Dämpfer (incl. Geometrieveränderung und verkürztem Federweg), platform mode Gabel
--Descent Mode: full travel Dämpfer (Descent), full travel Gabel

sind schon ein sehr viel aufwändigeres Konzept als das eines Radons....hast Du das nicht ausprobiert?

@lordbritannia...fahr selber die Revelation...spricht bei mir (in Abhängigkeit zum Gewicht, setup) gut an. Vorteil gegenüber Fox ist, dass sich eine RS-Gabel easy selber warten lässt ohne dass man Garantieansprüche verliert.


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Doch klar das funktionierte auch tadellos. 
Nur hab irgendwo gelesen das viele Probleme mit dem Dämpfer hatten und scott seit 2014 daher auf fox Dämpfer setzt....


----------



## Hike_O (3. März 2015)

Kann Sven Kiehls Aussage zur Revelation nur bestätigen.
Die Revelation braucht erstmal ordentlich Fett und Öl, da von RS von allem zu wenig drin war.
Ansonsten ist die Gabel zumindest für Leichtgewichte absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## lordbritannia (3. März 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nicht so prickelnd? Also ich finde das Konzept des Genious 2013 mit dem Nude 2 Dämpfer (?) sehr variabel. Fox CTD Remote vom Lenker aus und dann 3 Stufen
> --Climb Mode : Climb Mode am Dämpfer, Climb Mode an der Gabel
> --Traction Mode: traction mode Dämpfer (incl. Geometrieveränderung und verkürztem Federweg), platform mode Gabel
> --Descent Mode: full travel Dämpfer (Descent), full travel Gabel
> ...


interessant zu lesen, ich habe aber die Gunst der Stunde (die Gabel war praktisch neu) genutzt. Möglicherweise ist sie viel besser als ich sie in Erinnerung hatte und ein Service (wahrscheinlich Öl?) hilft ja auch immer. Die Hersteller packen wohl zu wenig rein.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> interessant zu lesen, ich habe aber die Gunst der Stunde (die Gabel war praktisch neu) genutzt. Möglicherweise ist sie viel besser als ich sie in Erinnerung hatte und ein Service (wahrscheinlich Öl?) hilft ja auch immer. Die Hersteller packen wohl zu wenig rein.


das wirds gewesen sein! ich hatte mal eine nagelneue Reba in der Hand...die war innen furztrocken!!! Meine Revelation wurde auch sofort geserviced und erst dann war sie top! kann aber bestätigen, dass biker in der 60kg-Klasse mit der Revelation nicht happy sein werden..sie ist da doch weniger plushy als z.B. eine DT oder Magura (beide getestet).


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Auf dem slide 130 ist auch ne fox drauf. 
Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch alles Gewohnheit. Fahre jetzt ne rs Reba und bin auch zufrieden damit


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Auf dem slide 130 ist auch ne fox drauf.
> Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch alles Gewohnheit. Fahre jetzt ne rs Reba und bin auch zufrieden damit


Die Reba ist klasse...völlig ausreichend. Eine Fox-Gabel wäre für mich ko-kriterium..lies selber:
http://www.christian-kapke.de/Gabelservice-bei-Fox-Factory-Toxoholics_453__a.html


----------



## lordbritannia (3. März 2015)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> das wirds gewesen sein! ich hatte mal eine nagelneue Reba in der Hand...die war innen furztrocken!!! Meine Revelation wurde auch sofort geserviced und erst dann war sie top! kann aber bestätigen, dass biker in der 60kg-Klasse mit der Revelation nicht happy sein werden..sie ist da doch weniger plushy als z.B. eine DT oder Magura (beide getestet).


hmmm, mein Kumpel wiegt aber in etwa so viel und will sich das 150 8.0 nächste Woche kaufen. Warum meinst du, dass leichte Fahrer weniger zufrieden sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> hmmm, mein Kumpel wiegt aber in etwa so viel und will sich das 150 8.0 nächste Woche kaufen. Warum meinst du, dass leichte Fahrer weniger zufrieden sind?


Du, das Ding ist, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass die verbaute Revelation im Neuzustand nicht so gut anspricht, weil sie noch keinen Ölservice bekommen hat. Das würde ich erstmal nachfragen. Ansonsten ist es so ..und das ist meine rein subjektive Erfahrung bei 90kg Fahrergewicht inkl. Klamotten, dass die Revelation nicht so sensibel anspricht wie z.B. eine DT Swiss XMM150 oder eine Magura Thor (beide getestet). Ich hab den SAG so weit wie möglich aufgemacht aber ich habe immer das Gefühl bei der Revelation, dass sie etwas überdämpft ist.

Wie gesagt..ich geh nur von mir aus und das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau...das wird Dein Kumpel wahrscheinlich gar nicht so sehen weil er keinen Vergleich hat. Ich meine auch nur, dass es durchaus Gabeln gibt, die feiner ansprechen und für leichtere Menschen mehr Sinn machen, da bei bei dem geringeren Luftdruck eines 60kg-bikers, das Ansprechverhalten naturgemäss schlechter wird.

Ansonsten ist die Revelation eine top-gabel!!! Testet selber und bildet euch eine eigene Meinung!!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. März 2015)

Öl in die Revelation und man erkennt sie nicht wieder.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Öl in die Revelation und man erkennt sie nicht wieder.


mein Reden...sie hatte letztens einen kompletten Service inkl. Dichtungen. An die DT Swiss kommt sie trotzdem nicht ran, was das Ansprechverhalten angeht.


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Kann ich das direkt bei radon machen lassen mit dem Öl oder selber machen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2015)

Bene09 schrieb:


> Kann ich das direkt bei radon machen lassen mit dem Öl oder selber machen?


Ich würds nicht bei denen machen lassen...(reines Bauchgefühl, nachdem ich mal dort war). Du kannst es selber machen...gibt dazu haufenweise Anleitungen hier oder im web...z.B.:




https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...techdocs/2011-revelation-technical-manual.pdf

Ich hab dazu leider keine Zeit und Lust mehr und beste erfahrungen mit denen gemacht:
http://www.berlinerfedergabelservice.de/preise/index.html

59€ (+Dichtungen..(brauchst Du ja nicht) und nach 10 Tagen inkl. Verschicken konnte ich wieder losfahren...die Gabel war kaum wieder zuerkennen.


----------



## Bene09 (3. März 2015)

Ok danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (3. März 2015)

Nochmal zu den Leichtgewichten...
Ich bin leider so ein 60kg Fliegengewicht und mit der Revelation DPA inzwischen zufrieden.
Dafür mußte ich den Luftdruck ermitteln, den ich benötige um die Gabel bis auf 5mm komprimieren zu können.
Hinweis: Bei der DPA werden die letzten 2 Zentimeter wohl seltener genutzt, was imho einfach an zu hohem Druck in der Gabel liegt.
Die Endprogression ist halt ziemlich heftig, dafür rauscht aber auch nix durch.
Das Losbrechmoment wurde durch den gemachten Service extrem reduziert.
Ich stelle das Rad auch gerne mal auf den Kopf um die Soße in der Gabel wieder zu verteilen.
Subjektiv wird die Gabel dadurch wieder etwas sensibler. Kann natürlich auch pure Einbildung sein.


----------



## Bene09 (4. März 2015)

Finde einfach nix zu dem Dt-Swiss Dämpfer Nude 2.......Weiß einer von euch was darüber??
Und kann jemand was zu den Sachen sagen???
Felgen: Syncros XC-49 Felgen
Speichen: DT swiss champion-Speichen
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Deore XT Kurbelgarnitur

Danke schonmal.....


----------

